# GOOD stereo bluetooth headset with 3.5 mm jack?



## MetallosaurusRex (Jun 13, 2011)

ok...now that I have finalised that I'm gonna get myself a cool Edifier S530, next task on hand is to get a good set of stereo bluetooth connectors for it. I hate wires and anyway plan to put the speakers a bit away from where I sit. So will connect them wirelessly from my laptop (which, of course, has bluetooth and wi-fi).

So, basically, the 3.5 mm end from the speakers is gonna go into them. I need the ones which reproduce sound with minimum or no loss of quality. and do justice to the speakers.

It would be something like this, but I'm not sure how good they'll be when it comes to reproducing sound from the source.

NEW BLUEDIO AV890 A2DP BLUETOOTH STEREO HEADSET eDeal.in

My budget is 2k max. The lesser the better, since the Edifiers have already burnt a hole in my pocket :\


----------



## kool (Aug 13, 2011)

how is sound quality??? can i use it for my external speakers??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]AJ4W1e101pA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sarath (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow I never knew something that cheap was available. 

I have guest at home. he has a wireless headset. I have no clue if its bluetooth or radio. They sounded fine. Not too good but not bad at all. 

Will ask the price if you are interested. Gimme a min, will sneak in, take a pic & come back 

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Snapbucket/7e09cba8-orig.jpg

Done 

DELL Bluetooth Headset Headphone Byte Corseca SBT05 BIL | eBay

priced: 1800

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So can you use your own earphones with these? Seems so. 
*www.edeal.in/images/tn_AV890.jpg


----------

